# New Article Submission at the WRCMA website



## Corey Minatani (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey Everyone:

George Hoover just submitted an article on arnis footwork.

Give a scan and let us know what you thought about it here on this thread.  The WRCMA is a research group dedicated to delivering high quality information, but we need your input as well.

www.geocities.com/wrcma/Home.html

Thanks again for your support.  We will soon have a link to this forum for our members!

Corey Minatani


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

I see there is now a discussion board at the site!


----------

